# TIANJIN | Zhonghai City Plaza | 340m | 1115ft | 73 fl | U/C



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Rendering (May 2012):


z0rg said:


> Alleged render, they didn't credit the source.


Others:










TIANJIN PROJECTS AND DEVELOPMENT MAP


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

nice project!!!! looks awesome!


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

They are starting to build up a wall around this development, near a bridge which can also be used to oversee the Kerry Center development. Unfortunately, this wall looks to be much higher, and I don't think we'll be able to see much through here.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Too dense in my opinion. Looks like a huge wall.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

4.6 bohaibbs.org


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Render of the COFCO Center found by patrykus. 










^^
Compare. You can see the Nanzhan complex in the background, seems like the render is final. The main tower might be sligtly lower than 300m, who knows. On the other hand several towers should be taller than 200m.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The highest tower will have 380m. Also another 4 towers will be taller than 200m. Final design unclear.

1x380m
4x200m+
7x126-170m
Name: CITIC Plaza
http://business.dichan.com/invite-show-83888.html


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

1.9 bohaibbs.net


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Tianjin is booming... And abit outside the city a 600m giant will be rising soon too. wow


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

2.8 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

3.1 bohaibbs.net


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

If they are actually respecting the masterplan in the first render this one will be my fav multi tower project in China by far. Changed to prep.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

4.9 gaoloumi.com


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

4.12 bohaibbs.net


----------



## stone21 (Apr 19, 2011)

looks great . I like Tianjin , I traveled there before 
Best regards,
Helen
stairgranite


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

4.24 bohaibbs.net


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

5.1 bohaibbs.net


----------



## shuan (May 2, 2011)

Seems to be a lot happening in Tianjin. Some nice projects.

Need to get up there this summer some time. Heard it is better city than Beijing with friendlier people also.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 千里之行


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

7.30 bohaibbs.net


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it the green place on the right side of the Kerry Center?
Then it' s cancelled.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^What's your source? As far as I know it's alive and planned to be completed by 2020.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

IMO this one looks too huge to be true. The render, if accurate, shows one of the largest multi tower developments in China. Can't wait to see more details.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By the way, the developer shows another design now. Similar, but different. And they keep using the 380m height.
http://job.realestate.citic.com/img/zhongxin/html/info.html


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Excuse me, Barbaric Manchurian, I didn't want to write that the project is cancelled.
I just want to know if it' s the area behind the Kerry Center which is a green area now.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

dark_shadow1 said:


> Too dense in my opinion. Looks like a huge wall.


IMO it looks great! It looks more like a wave than a wall .


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

there is nothing cooler than green space and scrapers


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

z0rg said:


> IMO this one looks too huge to be true. The render, if accurate, shows one of the largest multi tower developments in China. Can't wait to see more details.
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/-43559127022146874222008-10-29.jpg


Yeah, that's not the final design. I don't think they've picked the final design yet, they have a bunch of different renders posted around the site that look very concept-y/preliminary, lol.



zwamborn said:


> Excuse me, Barbaric Manchurian, I didn't want to write that the project is cancelled.
> I just want to know if it' s the area behind the Kerry Center which is a green area now.


Yes.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Alleged render, they didn't credit the source.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks hong-kong-ish to me, i like it :cheers:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Hallavaara (Nov 6, 2010)

This project is not canceled, but I think there are no definite plans yet and the start date is around 2020 hno:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

COFCO 180m is currently going up across the street and there's some visible work being done on the CITIC plot. Hopefully this will be done by 2020 as planned; I don't doubt it at all. I think both the COFCO and CITIC megaprojects are waking from their slumber.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another render


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Piling start ceremony:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

So they take this serious. I hope they will start with the taller towers. Those are the best imo.


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

U/C section?


----------



## Igor (Jul 28, 2005)

> Piling start


U/C


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lulujune


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 留下


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Great now that China has 3 CITIC Plaza (Beijing one is Zhongguo Zun right?) Its going to be hard to remember the names and when you mention it which one is it?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
at least they are not in the same city


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ Yeah its great that they are not in the same city but if someone mentions like "Have you seen the new Citic Plaza in China?" They would have asked which one, the one in Beijing or Tianjin. Although its not very confusing but could have thought of a better name for this instead of naming the same one in Guangzhou. Just sayin


----------



## CNTower246810 (Jun 17, 2009)

They didn't just pick the name from CITIC Plaza in Guangzhou. CITIC Group is an investment company. It has offices all over China, the same with Chow Tai Fook Enterprises and Greenland Group. All of these large companies have naming rights to these towers because they most likely will have large office space with in them. There is also a CITIC in Shanghai.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ I know this. CITIC is a bank, investment, and insurance company, but mainly investment. My friend who is in China has the insurance of CITIC. All I am saying that they should have better names for these plazas but that's there business. So not going to continue arguing.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the 1st phrase right?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Puppetgeneral said:


> This is the 1st phrase right?


yes. supertall starts mid 2015 if everything goes right


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks like we do not have yet a thread for the 4x 200m buildings. should we open one, since trying to find all U/C 200m buildings will never show them, since they are in a thread that is tagged under prep for the main tower.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks like we do not have yet a thread for the 4x 200m buildings. should we open one, since trying to find all U/C 200m buildings will never show them, since they are in a thread that is tagged under prep for the main tower.


Still no one knows the final plan. No one knows if it's gonna be 4x200m or something else. Renders show all different things. I think right now is just lowrises u/c.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

hopefully the whole plan will become clearer soon. tianjin is a crane mess currently, too many city like projects it is hard to keep track of, but in the end it will be well worth the wait to know what exactly is going on :drool:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Phase II starting soon.

Residential towers.

Highest tower: 171.75m, 56fl

Schedule:

Beginning: November 1, 2013
End: May 1, 2017

http://bbs.tjnewcity.com/thread-2547-1-1.html


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

How many buildings are there in phase II, 
there must be a lot for completion in 2017.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-26 by 留下


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-02-18 by 留下


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 我为楼狂


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-02-26 by 留下


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

is this the right location for the supertall?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I think cool these new buildings in old style....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-10 by 珞月


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so the four side towers are all U/C and those towers rising there, right?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

yes - seems the main tower will be the last phase.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

The height of this tower has been changed at 320 m. Other supertall, next to it, Kerry Center 333 m is under question.

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=70496&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Tianjin Zhonghai City Plaza | 326 meters | 73 floors*

Tianjin Zhonghai City Plaza | 326 meters | 73 floors




























by laoyang1

pics from december and january, before CNY


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 20 by laoyang1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by laoyang1

2020-5-23 *


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-14 by laoyang1










2020-08-18 by 河西东楼


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Phase 1 is turning out really nicely. I like those colors


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-19 by laoyang1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*340m



































*


----------

